# telnet 106 problem



## franklin321 (Mar 25, 2012)

Dear all,

*I* am trying to test squirrelmail, poppassd. My squirrelmail and poppasswd are working fine. But *I* can*'*t perform the following:


```
# telnet localhost 106
Trying ::1...
telnet: connect to address ::1: Connection refused
Trying 127.0.0.1...
telnet: connect to address 127.0.0.1: Connection refused
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host
```


Kindly please help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2012)

Do not post questions in the Howtos & FAQs forum!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2012)

It probably means poppasswd isn't running. Check with sockstat(1) to see if it actually opened a port.


----------



## franklin321 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dear SirDice,

*I* have checked as your say, and *I* found no poppassd was running.



```
# sockstat | grep poppassd
sockstat: sysctl(): No such process
sockstat: sysctl(): No such process
sockstat: sysctl(): No such process
#
```

In addition, *I* can run my poppassd as following without any errors.


```
# /usr/local/sbin/poppassd
200 poppassd v1.2 hello, who are you?
user abc
200 your password please.
pass password1
200 your new password please.
newpass password2
200 Password changed, thank-you.
#
```
Using this *I* can change passwords.

My /etc/services entry for poppassd


```
poppassd        106/tcp     poppassd
poppassd        106/udp     poppassd
```

Please let me know if anything still remaining.

Regards,
Franklin


----------

